# Windows 2000 access... denied!



## qwertypie (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Windows 2000 server at work. I am trying to access this server via RDP, as most access is usually to these windows servers. I get two boxes after I log in: "the terminal server has exceeded the maxiumum number of allowed connections." and "the system can not log you on. The system has reached its licensed logon limit. Please try again later. Please try again or consult your system adminstrator."

So, I try to access that server to see what sessions are logged on via qwinsta and quser. 
C:\Users\myname.account>quser /server:192.168.200.208
Error 0x00000005 enumerating sessionnames
Error [5]:Access is denied.

I try to use runas:
C:\Users\myname.account>runas /user:[email protected] "qwinsta /serv
er:192.168.200.208"
Enter the password for [email protected]:
Attempting to start qwinsta /server:192.168.200.208 as user "[email protected]
68.200.208" ...
RUNAS ERROR: Unable to run - qwinsta /server:192.168.200.208
1326: Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password.

C:\Users\myname.account>runas /user:[email protected] "quser /server
:192.168.200.208"
Enter the password for [email protected]:
Attempting to start quser /server:192.168.200.208 as user "[email protected]
.200.208" ...
RUNAS ERROR: Unable to run - quser /server:192.168.200.208
1326: Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password.

Unfortunately, I have no idea where the physical server is. (I am still fairly new at this job) and no one can really tell me. Is there some other way I can get past this to get onto the server? I am using the login and password I know for that server. I have been on it before, so I know it is correct. I'm out of ideas. ANy ideas??


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

Using My Computer/Manage/ connect to the server and stop and restart Terminal Services service. This will disconnect anyone left on the server and free up connections as this seems to be the issue.

He says!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you contacted your boss on this? We aren't really going to be of much assistance on a password issue.


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I'm looking at this error.

"the terminal server has exceeded the maxiumum number of allowed connections."

Which, should be fix via method suggested.


----------

